# Studying abroad in Baden-Wurttemberg, help us choose a city!



## cvpis4me (Mar 6, 2013)

My husband will be applying to study and intern abroad next year in the Baden-Wurttemberg area of Germany. We will be there for roughly 10 months. We have a 3 year old daughter and a small dog, though our dog is sick and might not come with us for this journey.

The cities we can choose from in this exchange program are:
Freiburg
Heidelberg
Hohenheim
Karlsruhe
Konstanz
Mannheim
Stuttgart
Tubingen
Ulm

We are mostly considering the cities located around Stuttgart and Mannheim as we won't have a car and will like to be near major train station and airports to see the rest of Europe during long weekends. Our budget is tight, around 850 euros for a 2 bedroom flat plus an additional 250 euros for utilities and internet. 

Based on our needs as a family which of these cities would you suggest? I'm leaning towards Heidelberg and Tubingen simply because they're beautiful towns but I also need to be practical and choose a place to live that can fit our budget too.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as accessibility to major transport routes, I'd go for Stuttgart or Karlsruhe. Freiburg is another of those "beautiful" towns - but the train route is strictly north-south, and the airport is in France, a good hour's drive away. Heidelberg is lovely, but again, pretty limited as to transport - Frankfurt is the closest airport. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ThesisWriter (Oct 16, 2015)

I agree with the person above, and wanted to add that Heidelberg is quite expensive, it's a place for wealthy people, and it has quite a "wealthy people" vibe. That's just my feeling about it though!


----------



## bluesaturn (Jul 25, 2012)

Mannheim and Karlsruhe have ICE (fast train connections). Tuebingen is a university town, so is Freiburg.
Where will your husband be based? Why not find a flat in this town, please? 
You could check webpages like
Mietwohnungen Tübingen: Wohnungen mieten in Tübingen (Kreis) - Tübingen und Umgebung bei Immobilien Scout24
For the long weekends: Europe is way smaller than the US. If you book in advanced you can find cheap high speed train tickets as an alternative for an flight. Although Frankfurt is near as an airport, it won't be cheap as it is the major airport.


----------

